
My first startup is worth $15Bn now. My latest one failed though - jaoued
https://medium.com/@nishul1/my-first-startup-is-worth-15bn-now-my-latest-one-failed-though-here-is-why-f8a2fd5e866a#.xtjzqggwx
======
TheGillis
Unfortunately this resonates all too well for me.

Currently working in the college space, trying to monetize at the discovery
phase. Extremely disappointing to see millions of users interacting with your
site and struggling to break even. All this while your competitors spend a
tenth of the time making 10x the revenue at the decision phase.

------
jussij
_> My first startup is worth $15Bn now._

If this is true then why are you here on ycombinator?

With that healthy valuation do you really need the click bait?

~~~
mtmail
The person submitting the URL is not the person who wrote about the startup.

